# What does "pop" mean?



## trippy123 (May 30, 2008)

Hi all, 

Great site for info, love it! I do have one strange question, so if I may...

What does the expression "pop" mean on this forum?

I notice some of the crew here talking about their art "popped", now I have to know what does this mean??

I can only imagine that it means like the image was printed very well and heat cured and sealed well without losing any of the ink? And the print looks so shiny and new it basically "pops" up off the shirt and this is the best way any print can look? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?

I have done a few of these, but as I don't wash test every print I do, I cannot say if the freshness or "popped" print keeps its "poppedness" after its 1st wash! 

Pop away,

Trip


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm assuming it means - bright, stands out.... or it could be slang for a carbonated beverage


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

abmcdan said:


> I'm assuming it means - bright, stands out.... or it could be slang for a carbonated beverage


 Definitely a beverage...lol
It mean's it shows up very well.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Point of Purchase...


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Lou, back to your work shop...lol


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree POP = point of purchase. I have also seem the word pop used for describing vibrant colors. I guess you /we will have to determine which way it's meant by the context of the thread it's in. ..... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Uncle John said:


> Lou, back to your work shop...lol


I stayed out of the oven today.. it is 102 here today..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Good thing there isn't another "o" in there then we would all definatly know what it means


----------



## Wags (Jan 28, 2007)

While POP can mean point of purchase in this instance I feel it meant that the image jumped out at you. Or that it really stood out in a crowd of otherwise dull looking images. You guys are have been on this forum too long.....


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

LOL, its the heat in stockton...


----------



## Naga (Mar 11, 2008)

I just changed the battery in my thermometer last night.
That brought the temperature here down from 100 to 85. 


POP = Point of Presence. That's the place, where the telco connects your wires to the Internet.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The pop your referring to is like to jump out at you, or that it stands out and grabs your attention


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Artistic pop, or something similar (my rendition of pop!)


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks joeshaul!! I think yours was the best explanation of POP. Or I guess technically it would be a representation of POP. Thanks again!!!


----------

